# Greetings from Vienna!



## DeOlivier (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi everybody!

Some of you might know me from the NS forums. I'm a 29 year old composer/producer/sounddesigner from Vienna, Austria (no, I'm NOT using VSL... :D ).

I studied Psychology, but during my studies I got hired as a composer for a few local computer games, and so I focused more and more on music. I aim for making a living with music, though it's rather hard here in Austria (there are few film projects and only a few game developers, too). Let's see what happens...

To hear some music from me, you can visit my website at: http://www.oliverwallner.com (it's still under reconstruction, but the most important things are finished). I'm always keen to improve my work, so all comments are appreciated.

Best, Oliver


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to VI...

It's cool to see this place growing - tell your friends!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow - a Vienna composer without VSL? I didn't think that was possible :D

Welcome to VI, Oliver! Cool website btw.


----------



## Dietz (Feb 13, 2005)

... you know the old saying about the prophet in his own country ...? :wink:


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello Oliver,

Welcome to V.I. Control, from another psychologist (perception research, originally - but have mainly worked in software engineering and ergonomics though).

Enjoy your "membership" - this is surely a great and friendly place.

Hey Dietz,

Cool to see you here as well!

Cheers,


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Oliver, welcome to V.I. Great to have you with us!

Indeed V.I. is growing and growing with very talented people. I can imagine this becoming the HQ for all future composers.  hehehe

Take care,


----------



## lux (Feb 13, 2005)

ahem....I'm afraid Oliver joined a long time ago...september...

:D


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Feb 13, 2005)

Who cares if we're sometimes on automatic pilot!

Welcome again!

:D


----------



## TARI (Feb 13, 2005)

Wellcome to this wonderful place!! :D


----------



## Herman Witkam (Feb 13, 2005)

Great way to increase your amount of posts :D

Welcome Oliver :D


----------

